# My new Mini arrives in California



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

WOOT WOOT.....Maxx made it to Port Hueneme on Saturday along with hundreds of his closest friends......hopefully the VPC gets him on a truck shortly. It's been so long since I bought gasoline I hope I remember which pump to use!  (note: the pic is my sig is what my first Mini will look like, not the actual car yet....don't want to confuse anyone)


----------

